# Dacentec Launched New Website



## drmike (Nov 21, 2014)

New website launch by Dacentec.

Big thing is the many different servers now seemingly being offered.  A few are rental only.   

Some bigger RAM boxes too.

Their site redirects to:

https://billing.dacentec.com/hostbill/


----------



## rmlhhd (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks, just bought a server.

Also didn't know they were owned by CentriLogic http://www.centrilogic.com/


----------



## RockTBN (Nov 21, 2014)

Love their new website design, but the client area page is loading slower than the older version.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 21, 2014)

They should really get someone to fix the footer. Having a nice site and then bloody Times New Roman makes me a sad panda.

Francisco


----------



## k0nsl (Nov 21, 2014)

Excuse me?   



Francisco said:


> They should really get someone to fix the footer. Having a nice site and then bloody Times New Roman makes me a sad panda.
> 
> Francisco


----------



## Hxxx (Nov 21, 2014)

why their bloody hostbill is so slow? ... wtf. Everytime i access their website is like that. Route issues?


----------



## AndrewM (Nov 21, 2014)

Hxxx said:


> why their bloody hostbill is so slow? ... wtf. Everytime i access their website is like that. Route issues?


_Please try now. _


----------



## Hxxx (Nov 21, 2014)

AndrewM said:


> _Please try now. _


Still the same.


----------



## GreenHostBox (Nov 22, 2014)

Love the look of their site. Plain and simple


----------



## RLT (Nov 22, 2014)

It's very nice if only it was faster.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Nov 22, 2014)

The Colocation configuration pages simply don't work, at least not for me.


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 22, 2014)

> Dacentec Launched New Website




The new website looks nice but the mobile version of Dacentec's site loads much faster --> http://www.ebay.com/sch/Servers-Clients-Terminals-/175700/i.html?_nkw=xeon+l5420.


----------



## splitice (Nov 23, 2014)

Shiny - until you see the footer below the fold.


----------



## drmike (Nov 23, 2014)

rmlhhd said:


> Also didn't know they were owned by CentriLogic http://www.centrilogic.com/


I think I babbled about CentriLogic ownership a few times:

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#safe=off&q=site:vpsboard.com+dacentec+centrilogic


----------



## drov (Nov 27, 2014)

Love dacentec


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

